

Hacking First Meetings For Startups - tawgx
http://www.startupmoon.com/hacking-first-meetings-for-startups/

======
orangethirty
As good as his sounds, it might put you in a serious disadvantage during
negotiations. Only use this if you are dealing with a very specific
personality type known as a nurturer (someone who values personl connections
and nurtures them from the start). Otherwise you might not be tken seriously.

~~~
tawgx
Interesting - My understanding of these was that by using this kind of open
communication you'll be able to get(most) people to open up and tell you more
about what they do, which might help as you as you make your way into an
organization. When/how do you think this can put you in bad spot during
negotiations?

~~~
orangethirty
It will mostly get you deceived. People are rarely open in such way, unless
they are of a certain personality type. Being open like this is really the
worst thing you can do in the rel business world. Now, I'm not saying you shoe
not be honest, but you should definitely plan ahead nd strategize before any
meeting.

Though there is one shortcut to getting people to opening their mouths ( and
thus give you an advamtge). Find a pain or a pleasure. They will regularly not
shut up. But be very careful. Asking directly is not ideal. Make some research
beforehand.

------
nivstein
It appears we sometimes focus so hard on getting the answers we need, that we
forget to take that one step back and make the conversation more pleasant for
both parties -- something that would in turn yield better results and better
relationships.

